# where to get velcro tape for pedalboard mounting?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I went to home depot & couldn't find any rolls of that velcro tape ( hook and loop ) that you use to affix pedals to pedalboards


where is everyone sourcing this?

thanks!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well....I did a search, here are the results, in case anyone else is wondering

. reading now

Search Results for Query: velcro | The Canadian Guitar Forum


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Home Depot or Walmart (cheapest) usually have them as does L&M (a bit more expensive) Dollarama now carries real 3M velcro, but i don't think they have the black high strength stuff yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Michaels has it too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And Canadian Tire.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael's has real velcro, big difference with the cheapest ones I've tried


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you have a fabric/sewing shop nearby they will have it. Got myself a couple rolls of each a few years ago cheap.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I got the wide tape at Lowe's. Decent sized roll for the price.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive gotten it at Canadian Tire...and at the dollar store...I saw no real difference in what i bought other than price


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Fabricland


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

My pedals are secured with Tie-Wraps onto a pine board. Easy and cheap.
As you can see, I started with Velcro, but there is always a pedal that will rock a little, and another one that twist a little, and ... screw that ... no, tie it.

With Tie Wraps, everything is steady.

BTW, anyone looking for a BH112 cab ? This one is for sale.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

you need to get the wide 2 inch not the 3/4 strips..got mine at CTC.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

An alternative is pedal tape - keeps it clean, solid and durable.

Pedal Board Tape | Pedalboard Velcro Alternative Review | 1-Meter Roll


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex said:


> An alternative is pedal tape - keeps it clean, solid and durable.
> 
> Pedal Board Tape | Pedalboard Velcro Alternative Review | 1-Meter Roll


That looks like great tape. I don't think I will be buying velcro tape again.

Power-Grip Pedalboard Velcro Alternative Pedal Mounting Tape: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Velcro is already difficult enough to remove from the bottom of my pedals when I want to sell them.
But at least it can be done.
Pulling really slowly and gently usually helps with not removing pedal paint along with the Velcro.
A little Goo-Gone and a toothbrush gets the glue off.

I'm not putting anything on my pedals where they keep repeating 5 or 6 times in the advertisement that the glue forms a permanent bond.
You know why they do that, right?
Legal reasons.
They're doing their due diligence to make sure you understand the bond is permanent.
I'm betting the packaging has the same wording.
Then try finding a buyer for your permanently modified pedal ... a pedal that won't work with Velcro.
Forever is a really big commitment in pedal ownership.

Back to the OP, Velcro is almost always cheapest at Wally World.
Look for it in the arts and crafts section, usually within a few aisles of the house paint section.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

One thing you can do is put painters tape (the green stuff) on the bottom of your pedal before adding the Velcro. Then it will peel off easily without leaving any goo. And you can also leave the rubber/feet, or whatever is on the bottom of your pedal intact. I do this all the time and I change pedals frequently so it works well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lord-Humongous said:


> One thing you can do is put painters tape (the green stuff) on the bottom of your pedal before adding the Velcro. Then it will peel off easily without leaving any goo. And you can also leave the rubber/feet, or whatever is on the bottom of your pedal intact. I do this all the time and I change pedals frequently so it works well.


You are just full of good ideas! So simple. Why didn't I think of that? Maybe I'm too simple.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> One thing you can do is put painters tape (the green stuff) on the bottom of your pedal before adding the Velcro. Then it will peel off easily without leaving any goo. And you can also leave the rubber/feet, or whatever is on the bottom of your pedal intact. I do this all the time and I change pedals frequently so it works well.


How do you leave the feet on to Velcro on a flat surface? Thx.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I cut the corners out of the Velcro around the feet but only if the feet are low-profile.
If they're too tall I remove the feet and save them.
Can always glue them back on later.
I also cut out for the label area if there is one.
Don't want to pull the label off with the Velcro.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Screw on feet, like you find on some Fulltone units, I remove and drill through the board and use longer screws.
They're usually 6-32 or 4-40 machine screws.
I have lots on hand for just that purpose.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Alex said:


> How do you leave the feet on to Velcro on a flat surface? Thx.


@BMW-KTM has it. If they are rubber nibs, I just leave them there and put the Velcro in the middle of the pedal. And if they are big, screw on feet, they have to come off.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That power grip is a bit excessive IMO anyways. Besides the fact that it's a permanent adhesive. you in Hell's Tarnation lifts up their pedal board and flings it around like a Madman anyways? Seems almost ludicrous to use Power Grip.


----------



## ProSpecStrings (Feb 4, 2017)

If I'm not too late you can order from my website. Here's the link to the product info. Main


----------

